# Best Baitcaster under 100?



## stellularcorn91 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok. To begin, I'm 15 and have been surf fishing for years whenever our family goes to the beach. I've fully taught myself how to use a baitcaster reel since I was 10, and have used a 40$ shakespeare for the past 2 years until the drag broke. It worked well, could cast it a good 75 yards. Now I'm looking to upgrade. I want a baitcaster that is new under 100$, or one that's used under 70$. I will be using it a few weeks at the beach every year, just about every day. I'm looking for a reel that can cast a good distance, handle fish under 20lbs without much trouble, and will work well bait fishing with a top bottom rig that has a 3oz weight at the end. I want it to last a while too. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

do you want a levelwind or conventional ( non levelwind ) ? but sounds like an Abu 6500 to me ... at times you can pick up decent ones on here used for a good price


----------



## stellularcorn91 (Jul 16, 2012)

Definitly a level wind. Conventionals are just annoying. And also, I've been looking at the Abu 6500. I just wasn't sure it would be strong enough to hurl a 3oz weight plus bait 100+ yards. Therefore I was thinking about the 7000, but is that overkill?


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

6500....7000 is overkill IMO


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Abu 6500 CL Big Game


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

If you want new for $100 look at the Omoto chief/wavecaster 6000CSM. It is the same reel as the Akios 6500CSM without the chrome plating. You get mag control, carbon fiber dag washers and a brass main gear for $99.

http://www.amazon.com/Wavecaster-SV-6000-CSM-Conventional/dp/B004X6V5IS

http://www.fishing-tackle.com.tw/product2-7.html


----------



## jamesvafisher (Jul 4, 2010)

Omoto chief


----------



## stellularcorn91 (Jul 16, 2012)

What's the difference between the 6500C3 and the big game?


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Id get a used sealine. A guy I know on Jolly Roger has a sealine and can cast an anchor 75 yards...He says that, "thats just lobbing it!" The next day he really heaved it out there. That anchor was easily 130 yards out.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

the big game has heavier brass side plates and such ... comes with a power handle too and that alone costs $15-25 ... did you get my PM


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

and also if you do sell it and have taken care of it, it will still be worth close to what you paid for it ... can't say that about the Omoto's and later if you want to remove the levelwind it's easy to do


----------



## WNYBob (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm impresed with you guys helping the kid out and IN HIS price range. I get on a fresh water board occasionally, mostly Bass, but other fishing too, there is just a real heavy dose of Bass. But whenever someone asks a question on a Rod or Reel and gives a price range, there is always a bunch that says "no don't do that, get this, it's only $50.00 more or it's only $100 more. Like I've seen guys throw out some ideas they are looking at on reels in the $150.00 to $179.00 price range and you can find some darn nice reels for $150 - $179.00 I have a Pflueger Supreme XT for around that $179. range and the old Diawa Advantage Team Diawa 2500 for that range and both of those are nice reels. As a matter of fact I use the Pflueger Supreme XT a lot over some pricier reel. and I have a couple of $300.00 + reels that I could use. Anyway so some idiot will tell this guy on a budget, don't get that reel get a Sustain. lol It's like dude get a life. Sustains are nice, IMO Fuegos are nicer close to same price point, but not everyone can afford a Sustain or a Fuego, that's why there are good $150.00 - $179. 00 reels. So kudos for bringing a young fisherman along.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Check out the Shimano Cardiff. I got one at 99.00 a couple of years back and still love it. I think it was the 400.


----------



## stellularcorn91 (Jul 16, 2012)

Surfchunker, I did get the pm. That's a really great price from what I've seen, but, if that is all the big game has extra, a nicer handle and sturdier sideplates, why does it cost another $40 (I'm short on money so that is a very important issue)? In that case, I think I may just go for a 6500C3....is that still a good choice?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

the one I showed you also has the good clicker, dual cast control, and is made in Sweden ... I understand your age and $$$ but that is a good reel that will last you and maybe even someday pass it on and also you'll be able to get most of your money back if you would need to sell it if you've taken care of it ... but a C3 will be just fine ... you'd love that power handle too ... Good luck


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

A c3 would be the best reel with a level wind in your price range.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

stellularcorn91, these guys have given you some great advise on the ABU reels. IMO, if you should find the 7000 in your price range, particularly since you said you'll be fishing bait, it may be overkill but is a darn fine reel. Nothing wrong with having a little extra in a bait reel. Never know when you might hook up with something that will cause you to be glad to have a larger reel. 

I have a couple 6500's, and agree they would be fine too. Plus, are a good size if you decide to toss some lures. But, there is a version, the BCX that I would stay away from. I don't own one, and was advised also to stay clear of them, as others have had issues with them. They're made in Asia and the internal parts are not as good quality as other versions from what I was told. If possible, the reels made in Sweden are the ones most folks desire, so that would be the best choice if you can find one in your price range. Frankly, and I know you want a new reel, a used Sweden made reel in good condition can often be had within your price range or even less if you look around. I own over 20 ABU's of various sizes, all made in Sweden and most were purchased used. I have no regrets at all.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

yes stay away from those walmart Abu's


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I understand the fact your young and cant afford the Cadillac reels but Id definately recommend Some kind of Abu myself


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

ABU 6500 or the Daiwa Slosh 20. You can get a new Daiwa for right at $100. Virtually maintenance free...just tighten the drag and rinse it off. Can handle a fish over 100lbs. and casts with the best of them. ABU's are great, but require a little tweaking to get the most out of them. Both of these are time tested, proven reels. I tend to lean towards the Daiwa...saltwater fishing is like a box of chocolates...you never know what you gonna get. Be prepared.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

What kind of rod would you be putting this reel on? Can you do reel maintenance? Abu's need to be taken care of, cleaning and maintenance. Look at a penn 109 or 209, they are indestructable, cast well, and are cheap. They wind very slow but that inversely relates to power when you need it.

By the way conventional reels have revolving spools, regardless if designed with a levelwind.


----------



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

I've been using Daiwa sl20's and 30's and sealine x 20's and 30's for years. I can't imagine a more dependable reel. I like the Abu's for casting plugs but much prefer the Daiwa's for throwing heavier weights and bait.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

The Diawa reels are great casters but they are conventional reels and take some practice to master. The level wind abu reels are easier to master but yes they do require maintenance to keep in shape. You will get better distance from a non level wind reel though so you may want to try and master one.


----------



## stellularcorn91 (Jul 16, 2012)

What's better for saltwater though, the 6500C3, or the 6500C? I know the C3 has more ball bearings, but is that it? Wouldn't that also mean more little parts that could break?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I'd stay away from the plain C's and get the C3 or C4 ... they have bushing's that don't work as good as bearings ... or just buy another shakespear and use it for a couple more years if you want to stay cheap ...

And what do you mean by the Drag broke ? it might just need cleaned or new washers ...


----------



## mylobass (Jan 29, 2012)

I cant see a Daiwa being easier than a C or C3 to maintain. A less parts count for sure. There isn't an easier reel to open and fully understand how it operates than a ambassadeur. A C is really just as able to throw bait or plugs as a C3.


----------



## stellularcorn91 (Jul 16, 2012)

Surfchunker, I think I'm going to take your advice and get the 6500 big game from the website you gave me. I've been thinking about it for a while and finally decided its worth the extra $40 dollars. Thank's a bunch for the help in picking out the reel and the website where its cheapest. I really appreciate it.


----------



## stellularcorn91 (Jul 16, 2012)

As I say that, they go out of stock of 6500 big games.........my luck


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

after you get it and want to learn how to clean it and do maintence just come on back and ask ... lots of Abu guys here to help


----------



## stellularcorn91 (Jul 16, 2012)

Do you know of any other places to get it since they are out of stock?


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Keep a steady eye on the eBay, and when a Daiwa Sealine 20SH goes through for right around $50 snatch it up. You shouldn't have to wait too long. This is a reel that can be cast well very easily, will last forever, and it's got the drag and guts to handle almost anything you'll encounter surf fishing. This reel's beefier gearing makes cranking in weights/fish all day a little easier than with the Abu 6500 class, and its tougher build overall makes it more versatile should you ever decide to pursue bigger game. Daiwa Sealine, for example, is great for light lining for king mackeral from a boat. Abu 6500 class is right about at its limit at the surf game, and is not (in my unprofessional opinion) enough reel to comfortably target nearshore pelagics like cobia and king mackeral. On the other hand, the Sealine 20SH is nowhere near overkill for a double dropper rig, and you get used to winding the line on with your thumb in no time.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

C=One spool bearing, 1 Spool bushing, 1 Anti reverse bearing
C3= Two Spool bearings one Anti Reverse
C4= Two spool bearings, One level-wind Bearing, one Anti reverse

( I think this is accurate)

More bearings does not mean more maintenance. It means a smoother casting reel. Abu's need cleaning more then Diawas but clean it between trips or a couple times a year with a good wash and you will be fine. Abu's are about as easy to breakdown as any reel out there. Learn how to do it and save yourself lots of money and aggravation in your years to come.




stellularcorn91 said:


> What's better for saltwater though, the 6500C3, or the 6500C? I know the C3 has more ball bearings, but is that it? Wouldn't that also mean more little parts that could break?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

dang that's a shame ... they might have them back in stock soon but if your in a hurry just go with the 6500C3 or C4 then


----------



## stellularcorn91 (Jul 16, 2012)

I see a 7000i big game for $140....is that a good deal?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't know much about those ... I think most keep away from them


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

you could also go to Jerry Foran's website, hookless.com and he has lots of used Abu's that he repairs and sells at a very decent price ... one of the Best Abu guys around ... they might not look pretty but they'll be right


----------



## stellularcorn91 (Jul 16, 2012)

what about a 7000C3l for 130? It may be overkill but it has a power handle and who knows?...you could catch anything baitfishing. I've seen some 4-5ft sharks in the surf where I fish.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

stellularcorn91 said:


> what about a 7000C3l for 130? It may be overkill but it has a power handle and who knows?...you could catch anything baitfishing. I've seen some 4-5ft sharks in the surf where I fish.


The 7000C3 is one of the best casting reels on the market. If you dont want to sit around waiting for a 6500 Big Game get the 7000C3


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

The 7000Ci model is made in China. I've heard some bad reviews on those reels, so I'd steer clear of them. No need to get in a rush now; take your time and do it right, you'll appreciate it for years.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Carolina Rebel said:


> The 7000Ci model is made in China. I've heard some bad reviews on those reels, so I'd steer clear of them. No need to get in a rush now; take your time and do it right, you'll appreciate it for years.


Its made in china but doesnt it have all the Swiss parts? Seems like I heard that from someone...


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

My understanding is that the reel has some parts that don't match up with the older Swedish reels, and these different parts are lower quality than the originals. If you look at reviews on BPS the reel has pretty high scores, with a few gripes over durability. Reading about the reels on various forums, I've heard more than a couple complaints about their durability and build quality, makes me wary.


----------



## wvsaltwaterjunky (May 23, 2011)

Isn't everything made in china anymore? Saw an american flag the other day that had made in china printed on it....lol.....If you are stick on a levelwind get the ABU...if you really want distance learn to use a conventional and get a used Daiwa x20 or x30 shv or sha off ebay for $75...costs less than an abu...holds more line...better drag...louder bait clicker...and for me casts better but to each his own...JMHO


----------



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a 6500 Big Game`that my Father-in-law gave me. I also have sealines and sealine x's. The 6500 never gets used. It just doesn't have the "guts" of the Daiwas and requires twice the maintenance.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

caniac23 said:


> I have a 6500 Big Game`that my Father-in-law gave me. I also have sealines and sealine x's. The 6500 never gets used. It just doesn't have the "guts" of the Daiwas and requires twice the maintenance.


The whole ambassador line of reels are extremly easy to maintain IMO. I find that it is easier to take apart and clean my 6500 blue yonder, than to take apart and clean a sealine IMO.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Got to agree with the Abu's. Easy to fish and take care of...


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Why in the world would you ever take a Sealine or a Slosh apart? Get sand on it and just dunk the hell out of it.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

well he's wants to fish 3-4 oz and Seems to me a Daiwa is a little big for that .... later on if he wants wants a bigger setup I totally agree with a 20 or 30 Daiwa


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Why in the world would you ever take a Sealine or a Slosh apart? Get sand on it and just dunk the hell out of it.


You're kidding right? If saltwater got into that reel, it could be fatal LOL.


----------



## troutfishr (Nov 30, 2005)

All of these guys are giving you very good advice, I'll just say this, in my 50+ yrs of fishing all reels need maintrnance. Some more than others. I have 2 abu 6000's thst I accidently dropped in the surf sand, cleaned them good and they stilll can pull everrything from a 20# turtle to a 39" cobia. Got them both from walmart. abu/lighting rod combo. I would advise that you look well, you can find what you are looking for. I think though that you will find that you like very much the casting freedom you get with non levelwinds, once your thumb is trained, they're great! Start small and add on from there. catch'em up!!!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

caniac23 said:


> I have a 6500 Big Game`that my Father-in-law gave me. I also have sealines and sealine x's. The 6500 never gets used. It just doesn't have the "guts" of the Daiwas and requires twice the maintenance.


Maybe you could sell him your's then


----------



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

I'd be happy to!


----------



## stellularcorn91 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry caniac23, but your offer came just a day late. Yesterday I just ordered a new abu 6600 C4(not BCX) from Bass Pro Shops. Its too bad, because I probably would have taken your big game over the C4. Oh well...Thank you everyone for the recommendations. Its been a great help.


----------



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

stellularcorn91, Hope you enjoy your new reel and get LOTS of chances to use it!
Ken


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

glad to hear you got hooked up with a reel ...


----------

